# Hucklelberries



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

I was in the Grayling area this weekend and picked a couple of huckleberries looks like they may be just starting to ripen,lots of unripe and green one's.AS a kid we picked baskets full of them and Mom would freeze and can them. Does anyone still harvest them?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I do.....I was just out looking at them here at Higgins Lake a few minutes ago. About 20% ripe and the biggest berries in years. I think it is going to be a banner year. They havnt done well the last 3-4 years and the supply in the deep freeze is getting low so its about time.

I use a bluebery rake to harvest them, I am looking to put up at least 25-30 gal. or more this year.

I grew up hand picking them with my father. It was part of life from a young age, Fill your bucket and dont get caught shoving them in your mouth.....Of course the pies, muffins, pancakes, etc were the reward year around. I wish we had known about rakes then. I can do a whole day harvest in about 20 min. now.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Are the rakes homemade or store bought?Where could I find or purchase one.Mom use to roll them down a towel to separate the leaves and stems then wash them


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

hillbillie said:


> Are the rakes homemade or store bought?Where could I find or purchase one.Mom use to roll them down a towel to separate the leaves and stems then wash them


Here's a small blueberry rake that works quit well. The name on it is JONAS. I have seen them for sale in a store in Marquette called " A Touch of Finland" 

http://www.jungseed.com/dp.asp?pID=53086


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

I think what you are calling a huckleberry is a blueberry. The blueberry has many soft seeds and the huckleberry has about seven hard seeds. I have got my brother picking some huckleberrys lastyear they are harder to fine and mature later in the year. Its like the buffalo/ bison thing.

we have talked about the legality of using pickers on here before. Jim


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

hillbillie said:


> Are the rakes homemade or store bought?Where could I find or purchase one.Mom use to roll them down a towel to separate the leaves and stems then wash them


 I have both Homemade and commercial. Mine came from liberty rake in Halifax N.S.. It's mainly an east coast thing, You would probably have to order one..

Regarding legality you can't use anything that will damage or detroy the plant.


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

Went to Houghton Lake area Sun to check my spots for blueberries killed more deerflies then found berries. The flies were not bad before 10am but after wow:SHOCKED:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

James Dymond said:


> I think what you are calling a huckleberry is a blueberry. The blueberry has many soft seeds and the huckleberry has about seven hard seeds. I have got my brother picking some huckleberrys lastyear they are harder to fine and mature later in the year. Its like the buffalo/ bison thing.
> 
> we have talked about the legality of using pickers on here before. Jim


Exactly. I gather blueberries. Mmmmmmm! Blueberry pancakes! I can't wait. Just finished up last years blueberries from the freezer. Serviceberries are on right now. The raspberries should be comming on soon as well. In the Houghton lake area it looks like the raspberrys are going to be more productive than I have seen in years. Now I just have to get to them before the birds do! :rant:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

When I grew up, the berries we called Huckleberries were wild Blueberries. They did not have seeds, but sometimes they were a bit "grainy." But we also picked wild Blackberries, which were small, and each had about 6-7 hard seeds. We didn't like the Blackberries as much. :lol:


----------

